# Oversized/ Undersized Breeding...



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

really ticks me off. 
These breeders that boast breeding for the "biggest" of one breed or the "tiniest" of a breed. 
Do they REALIZE that a 220lb Great Dane is GOING to have issues? Or that maybe a 1lb Min Pin isn't going to be the healthiest. That maybe a 120lb GSD is NOT what a GSD is even supposed to be. 
And "giant" Dobermans" 
"teacup" Beagles
"Pocket" anything. 
"over sized" Boxers


It's like anyone can whip up a website, fill it with brags about how big or small their dogs can get, and hope that everyone OVERLOOKS the fact that NO health testing or conformation is even involved in their breeding program. 


It ABSOLUTELY disgusts me.  Breeding is not a game, and these "breeders" don't even consider the welfare of their breed, ad rather sell their "teacup" or "giant" poorly bred animals for upwards of $1500 and SOMEHOW manage to sleep at night. 


scum.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Sadly this is so true. It really bothers me to see a malamute or a husky that can't work in harness, they were bred to do it, and love to do it, and that's just one example. For some reason unethical breeders expecially, are too busy breeding what they feel the public wants instead of breeding for sound temperament, and what the dog was developed as a breed to do in the first place. Breeding for looks. A sad state of affairs.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i swear on my mother's grave.

2800.00 for a poodle the size of a cell phone.

O M G


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

i agree with everything you're saying...BUT i can UNDERSTAND oversizing MASIFFS OR GREAT DANE...and UNDERSIZING CHIUAHUAHS. im not saying its right..just i understand. for some people a 150 pound mastiff isnt big enough...or a 33 inch great dane isnt tall enough....but oversizing dogs like rotties,germans,dobermans....that are only 70-100 fullly grown is stupid. or even saints that are around the 120-150 mark and not as tall as danes is really dumb...id like to meet an oversized irish setter

i can also understand undersizing a chiuahua. sure its not healthy to have a .5 pound chiuahaua...but its what people wangt.

shane is right at thr breed standard of 75 pounds....but sometimes i wish he were 100 pounds even though that would mean hed be ''defective'' lol

although at the vet's office,a guy who owns a greater swiss mountain dog said shane was the biggest golden hed ever seen,and shane must be around 105. i said nope ust all muscle.(although the greater swiss was 3 months..the guy did own a 100 pound weight labs)


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> for some people a 150 pound mastiff isnt big enough...or a 33 inch great dane isnt tall enough....


Yeah, except these are the WORST breeds to try to go bigger on. If that's not big enough, get a freaking pony, don't ruin amazing breeds just to fill the public market with overbred/ inbred/ giant dogs.


That being said, I really REALLY *REALLY* can't stand breeders who do NO health testing, AND have NO concept of proper conformation for their breed. I guess size is just one aspect of ti that irks me the most. How dare they even consider breeding.

ETA: I love how people ask me if Annie is a "mini" Boxer. She weighs in at 55 lbs, which is EXACTLY what a female Boxer SHOULD weigh in at, but MOST Boxers I see out there are SO hugely bred, it's almost considered normal now. They're a MEDIUM breed, dangit!


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

at the dog park most boxers look around 70lb range. i groom dogs, and we had a few boxers that was honestly over 90lbs.
omg... that always drove me insane because they are not suppose to be large dogs!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

ruckusluvr said:


> at the dog park most boxers look around 70lb range. i groom dogs, and we had a few boxers that was honestly over 90lbs.
> omg... that always drove me insane because they are not suppose to be large dogs!


Yeah, 70lbs is "normal" for males, females are more like 55-65... but apparently annie is a "mini" Boxer. Wish I knew what the heck a mini Boxer even is...


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Eww I agree.

I want to vomit when I see people at the street who are carring pups less than 2 weeks old,I'm pretty sure this pups have beeing sold as "teacups" is usually breeds like maltese, poodles, chihuahuas, 
and one time say a schauzer of that age that had the ears cropped and whas dressed in those mini soccer shirts for hanging in the mirror of cars, and a woman carring 2 maltese in a cosmetic plastic purse. 

When I walk with my toy poodle pup (who is 6 months) many people has asked me for a stud even a few days later when I got him from the breeder and he was 3 months at the moment, they surely think he is a "teacup" 

Since when I told them that he is still a pup and tell his age in months they get compleatly shocked and said "awww.. I believed he was an adult"


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> Yeah, 70lbs is "normal" for males, females are more like 55-65... but apparently annie is a "mini" Boxer. Wish I knew what the heck a mini Boxer even is...


Hahaha....I get A LOT of people asking me if Brady is a mini-boxer. So there you go....:biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

harrkim120 said:


> Hahaha....I get A LOT of people asking me if Brady is a mini-boxer. So there you go....:biggrin:


*facepalm*

I have seen worse, though. I've seen ads for Beagle/ pug mixes, and they were calling them "Pocket Boxers" 
I'm not even sure how that makes sense.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> I have seen worse, though. I've seen ads for Beagle/ pug mixes, and they were calling them "Pocket Boxers"
> I'm not even sure how that makes sense.


LOL I can imagine that they did kind of look like small boxers, but, yeah, to call them that is something else. It's a selling point.


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

My gsd is a tall but lean 85lbs. Every one that see's him says he's skinny and should weigh over a hundred. Gsd's aren't suppose to be that big. Most shepherds I see out and about are all overweight anyway, No doubt from overeating crap food.


----------



## StdPoo Dad (Jun 7, 2009)

It drives me nuts as well. People don't get it that there is NO SUCH THING as a Giant Poodle or some such drivel, it's just marketing hype. 
When I have Seamus with me; he's really tall but 66 lbs, people ask me if he's a giant or whatever the H*&^ the name is. 
I take a breath, calm down, then tell them that he's a standard poodle.

I can't speak for other dogs, but there are 3 types of poodles.
-Toy, -Mini, and -Standard. Don't know if teacup is a true breed, or if it's just a little toy.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

My last chow came from one of the top champions in the country and he topped at over 80 pounds. which is huge for a chow. By the time he was three he needed surgery on both his knees and was going to need eye surgery but that is when we lost him to a reaction to the anethesia. His brother we lost to bloat three weeks later which we are sure was because he was bred to be so 'square' that he couldn't eat properly. It was our second chow we lost to bloat and our second chow with knee surgery. 

If you look at chows from 50-60 years ago, they are no more then 40 pounds for males and much longer in build with much less squished faces. Now they are HUGE, square ,boxy dogs that can't see or breath or eat right and their knees give out before they are even mature. 

Rocky actually looks very much like one of the purebred chows from the turn of the century and he is half husky. But he can breath and he can run and take long walks with me without getting tired like a modern chow, and he can eat without bloating and he can see! So much for modern breeders and their 'improvements' to the breed! 

Don't get me started on the overbreeding since I lost two dogs in one month because of that issue....it still bothers me several years later. But it got me Rocky so that's something positive :smile:


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

StdPoo Dad said:


> It drives me nuts as well. People don't get it that there is NO SUCH THING as a Giant Poodle or some such drivel, it's just marketing hype.
> When I have Seamus with me; he's really tall but 66 lbs, people ask me if he's a giant or whatever the H*&^ the name is.
> I take a breath, calm down, then tell them that he's a standard poodle.
> 
> ...


AKC has only 3 sizes.

The FCI has 4 :smile: , it adds the medium (also called moyen or klien) that is over 35 cm to 45 cm , is official and accepted at shows.

You can see the sizes of the differnt clubs at wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poodle

link with pics Home


----------

